# Getting Over IBS?



## kelseypink15

I have IBS and I know that my symptoms started around the same time that my dermatologist prescribed me an antiobiotic for my acne. I went to him again yesterday and now I am only taking half the dose that I used to until I use it up, then I am done with it. Is it possible that if the antibiotic was the reason in the first place that I developed IBS, that once I stop taking it, it will go away? That would be nothing short of a miracle! I don't want to get my hopes up though, if it's not possible....


----------



## Kathleen M.

If it is a side effect from the antibiotic it should fade when you go off the antibiotic.IBS (regardless of cause) sometimes goes away on its own. There isn't a way to predict who, but it isn't permanent, just lasts longer than anything you see from an acute illness (usually acute is less than 3-6 months and then IBS is chronic and over 6 months).


----------



## Katie_ann

Hi, Just wanted to jump in and say that my IBS first showed itself after using antibiotics to get rid of a bad bladder infection. Once I took those antibiotics my IBS came and never left. I know this isn't exactly what you wanted to hear but this is just what my expirence is with it. It prob. isn't the same for everyone but I believe the antiobiotics triggered my IBS, but I don't think thats the cause of it though.


----------



## adrienlee

Wow.I'm a nineteen year old female who went on Accutane (an acne medication) and I had the EXACT same experience. I went off of the Accutane and then I developped my symptoms. This was approximately three months ago. Since then I've had a colonoscopy and met with a G.I. specialist but my symptoms seem to be greatly improving. I might also accredit this healing with the fact that I started to take probiotics a few weeks ago, but I'm not sure...Anyway, just wanted to let you know that I had a similiar experience in case you felt alone.I was wondering, have your sypmtoms completely disappeared? If yes, that would give me great hope...


----------



## bride2be

My symptoms started one day out of the blue when I was 19. I wasn't on any sort of medication and I had never had any health problems before so it was really surprising that I was so sick so fast!I had about 10 D attacks a day. I remember losing around 20lbs and being very thin and frail, just way too weak to do anything at all. I could barely get out of bed. I had all kinds of medical testing done, colonoscopies, upper scopes, bloodwork -you name it. I even saw two specialists at cleveland clinic and no one was able to help me. None of the IBS medication worked for me so I figured there wasn't any point in searching for new doctors because I had already tried everything. But the good news is that four years ago when all of this started I was much sicker than I am now. I haven't found a medication other than lomotil that works for me - and lomotil doesn't do all that much. Now I have 3-4 attacks a day and sometimes I have a good day when I don't have to worry about IBS at all! So I think I did get better with time. Not totally cured but I've come a long way from where I started 4 years ago and it's been a slow but steady improvement. Now I am considering trying IBS medications again since my symptoms aren't as severe maybe they'll actually help!


----------



## LittleOne89

I believe it's possible to 'get over' IBS. Or at least get over most of it. I used to really suffer with it years ago when I was still in school. Literally, every morning my stomach would be killing me and I missed a lot of school, or at least came in last a lot of times because of it. Since then, I've graduated high school, moved in with my boyfriend, and I feel wonderful. The only time my stomach problems start back up again are when new changes occur in my life, or when I get stress or nervous about sometimes. So I try to live a very laid back lifestyle. It helps but I know eventually, I'm going to have to change because right now I'm only working for minimum wage, and didn't go to college since I'm sort of afraid to go back to school since my stomach problems were so severe when I was at school.But I definitely think with certain lifestyle changes, people can 'get over' IBS.







I still have little incidences but it's absolutely nothing compared to the way it was years ago. I hope you figure out if it's just the meds or not. If so, maybe your doctor can give you a different kind of medicine and see if you still have problems with your symptoms







Good luck.


----------



## kelseypink15

Hey Just wanted to give an update...My IBS has really improved, and I don't really have pain like I used to. Probably about once a month! The only thing I really suffer from now is some serious bloating!







But that's better than being doubled over with pain! So I have hope that I will grow out of it or whatever you want to call it. I guess maybe the change in my frame of mind helped a lot..that and now I am homeschooled so I don't have to worry about anything like missing classes :/ But since I have improved so much I get to go back for senior year! Yay!


----------



## wkdstyle

I've been on Oxytetracycline for about a year now (hardly got any spots now) but i'm wondering if it's possible that this caused my IBS? I'm going to visit my Doctor to see if I should half my dose, I seen a 'herbal man' when I bought some Acidopholus (helps reduce symptoms alot, I recommend!) and he said that the tablets can be causing my membrane in my stomach to produce alot of mucus, which it has been doing.


----------



## jazzy_16

can acne medicine really cause ibs??


----------

